# A great bargain for a great book



## Herpetology (Aug 31, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com.au/Reptiles-Amphibians-Australia-Harold-Cogger/dp/1486309690

Normally retails 100-150!!


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Aug 31, 2019)

Yep , sure is , I've just ordered a copy - $33.42 with free delivery. Definitely too good to pass up.
My Dad's Day pressy to myself.

Will make a nice addition to my library along with my collection of D.Brown guides.


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 3, 2019)

got my copy today! amazing book!, i will prob never read it, but its about 900 pages of just knowledge! *insert tai lopez*


----------



## Neil j (Sep 3, 2019)

Got mine coming from amazon to. It’s my first cogger book.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 3, 2019)

nuttylizardguy said:


> Yep , sure is , I've just ordered a copy - $33.42 with free delivery. Definitely too good to pass up.
> My Dad's Day pressy to myself.
> 
> Will make a nice addition to my library along with my collection of D.Brown guides.


How on earth did you get it for $33 ???? I have never seen it below $100. I bought it ages ago and luckily had it signed by the great man


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 3, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> How on earth did you get it for $33 ???? I have never seen it below $100. I bought it ages ago and luckily had it signed by the great man


it went on sale on amazon for whatever reason the time this post was made!, looks like its back to $127


----------



## Neil j (Sep 3, 2019)

I got a public service announcement on fb


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Sep 20, 2019)

My copy arrived in the post today.

Great field guide to dragons. Great buy , I'd never have bought a copy at full price.

Are there similar field guide books on skinks of Australia and geckos of Australia ?


----------



## Jamesy93 (Sep 20, 2019)

Price has gone right back up


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Sep 21, 2019)

$185 for a book is a too pricey for me. 

I'll wait.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 21, 2019)

nuttylizardguy said:


> $185 for a book is a too pricey for me.
> 
> I'll wait.


It wont get cheaper, Harold Cogger books are in high demand. I paid $300 for my first book (5th edition) after years of searching.
I know of people who have every edition but that is for extremists


----------



## GBWhite (Sep 22, 2019)

nuttylizardguy said:


> $185 for a book is a too pricey for me.
> 
> I'll wait.



I thought I read that your copy had already arrived.



nuttylizardguy said:


> My copy arrived in the post today.
> 
> Great field guide to dragons. Great buy , I'd never have bought a copy at full price.
> 
> Are there similar field guide books on skinks of Australia and geckos of Australia ?



Cogger's is a Complete Guide to all Australian Reptiles (including skinks and geckos). It's basically the Bible on Australian Reptiles for serious field workers and cheep at twice the price for the amount of work that has gone into it. You could spend a lot of money (close if not equal to the cost of this book) to purchase a range of field guides by a number of authors to find most of if not all info just duplicated or edited from Hal's work.


----------

